# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  A kanë ndryshuar prefikset e Albtelekom?

## Tironcja_BLN

Si i bijeni numrit te telefonit nga jashteti per ne tiran?
se ka dal qe duhet me ven dhe nji 2.
esht e vertet kjo?

----------


## ani-d

po duhet vene nje 2 mbas 42, dmth 00355422...edhe nr me pese shifra pastaj

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Si i bijeni numrit te telefonit nga jashteti per ne tiran?
> se ka dal qe duhet me ven dhe nji 2.
> esht e vertet kjo?


Po, tek albetelekom po bëhen ndryshime pasi ka kaluar në dorë të kompanisë Turke. 


Për momentin janë ende funksionale si mënyra e vjetër pa numrin 2 përpara edhe ajo me numrin 2 përpara.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

tironce,

jo vetem ne Tirane, po ne te gjitha rrethet, dueht ete vesh numrin dy perpara gjshte shifrave te fundit,

psh numri i Tiranes 234567, tani eshte bere 2-234567.

p.s numri eshte marre kot, se mos kujtoni se o i ishit tim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## enderrimtarja

> Po, tek albetelekom po bëhen ndryshime pasi ka kaluar në dorë të kompanisë Turke. 
> 
> 
> Për momentin janë ende funksionale si mënyra e vjetër pa numrin 2 përpara edhe ajo me numrin 2 përpara.


Sot  ishte e veshtire te hynte linja pa nr 2 perpara, me duket se ka hyre ne fuqi ligji, kshu qe sa me shpejt te ambjentohemi me kete ndryshim me mire do jete. 

per te telefonuar ne Elbasan: 
*00355 54 25xx xx* 
ose 
*00355 54 24xx xx*  (per nr e rinj me 4)

----------


## Bledari

Ne disa qytete te Shqiperise jane ndryshuar prefikset e disa qyteve, ndersa ne shume qytete nuk ka ndryshuar prefiksi vetem se numrat qe kane qene me 5 shifra ose 6 shifra jane shtuar nje 2 ose 3 ose 4 "varet nga qyteti dhe zonat qe ka rurale dhe mini komunat".

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Per te telefonuar ne divjake shtypni:
03712 dhe numerin me kater shifra.

----------


## Sherri

> Ne disa qytete te Shqiperise jane ndryshuar prefikset e disa qyteve, ndersa ne shume qytete nuk ka ndryshuar prefiksi vetem se numrat qe kane qene me 5 shifra ose 6 shifra jane shtuar nje 2 ose 3 ose 4 "varet nga qyteti dhe zonat qe ka rurale dhe mini komunat".


Nr Policise po ai eshte ? Apo i kane shtu dhe atij noi 2 perpara ?

----------


## benseven11

Kur merr nga amerika tiranen
011-355-42-12345
42=prefiksi tiranes apo jo?
011= prefiksi nderkombetar
355=prefiksi shqiperise
12345=numri telefonit ne tirane
Duhet futur ndonje 2sh tjeter ketu?dhe ku?

----------


## Bledari

> Kur merr nga amerika tiranen
> 011-355-42-12345
> 42=prefiksi tiranes apo jo?
> 011= prefiksi nderkombetar
> 355=prefiksi shqiperise
> 12345=numri telefonit ne tirane
> Duhet futur ndonje 2sh tjeter ketu?dhe ku?


Pershendetje benseven11

Degjo, kur mer ngas Amerika ose ne cdo shtet tjeter te botes per ne Shqiperi eshte:
00355 "prefiksi i Shqiperise"
4 "prefiksi i Tiranes"
123456 "nje X numer ne tirane"
Tani Albtelekom ne shume qytete te Shqiperise ka nderruar prefiksin ndersa ne qytetet kryesore nuk ka nderruar prefiksin por ka shtuar vetem nje numer perpara ajo mund te jet "2", "3" ose "4" varet se si i kane te ndame me zonat.
p.sh ne Durres i kane nda me dy Durresi dhe Shkozeti i fillojne me dysh ndersa ne Plazh numri ekzistues qe ka qene por me nje numer 3 perpara me nje fjale varet nga zona se si jane ndare pasi jane njoftuar qytetaret.
Gjithsesi per me shume siguri pyesi dhe familjaret ne Shqiperi se si e kane numeri dhe cfare i eshte shtuar perpara 2 apo 3 apo 4.

Kalofsh Mire

----------


## Gerrard

*Ketu do i gjeni te gjithe Prefikset, ato qe kan qene dhe keto qe jan shtuar tani. Me zonat e ndara dhe ne bashkite qe ka c'do rreth.*





*Prefikset Nderkombetare.* 

*Klikoni ketu per te shkarkuar Prefikset Nderkombetare, Duhet ti shkarkoni dhe jan ne Format XLS.*

*Prefikset Rurale.*

*Klikoni ketu per te pare Prefikset Rurale. Jan ne format HTML*

*Te gjitha te marra nga Faqja zyrtare e AlbTelecom.

Shpresoje t'iu kem ndihmuar.*

----------


## [Perla]

Per Fierin kjo eshte vene ne praktike per numrat qe fillojne me 2xxxx kurse per ata me 3xxxx nuk eshte vene ende. 

Nqs tenton te marresh ne nr me 2 perpara pa i shtyar serisht nje 2 ne fillim, telefonata nuk mund te behet.

----------


## Gerrard

Kjo eshte per te gjithe qytet, ndersa numrat se si fillojne me dy apo tre meren nga familja. Se Tirana ka aritur me 2,3,4,5,6,7,8. Kto kohet e fundit jan shtuar familjet. Nxora prefikset e qyteteve se me c'fare fillojne po se c'fare kan pas prefiksit kete nuk e di. Keto i mora nga webi i AlbTelecom.

Kalofsh sa me mire.

----------


## Isomer937

Une i bie numrit te vjeter 411-11. 

Me prefikset 355 - Shqiperia dhe 82 per Korcen. Para 2 javesh kam folut pa asnje problem. 

Bie nje ose dy zile dhe pas fillon nje zile e re dhe me del nje numer i rastesishem. Provova disa here bile 2-3 here me doli nje muzike. 

A ka ndonje njeri qe ka folur me Korcen kohet e fundit. 

Faleminderit per ndihmen. 

e dhj*fsh* me m*t AlbTeleleshin.

----------

